# Objekt mit Shared preferences speichern



## Panda9296 (20. Jun 2020)

Guten Abend,
leider sitze ich schon den ganzen Tag an guides und verstehe nicht so ganz wie ich Daten abspeichere. Folgende Situation:
Ich habe einen Screen Registrieren, der Daten von Textfeldern einließt. Diese Habe ich auch soweit bearbeitet, dass ich damit einen neuen User anlege. So und jetzt möchte ich den User, den ich neu anglegt habe speichern um ihn beim login halt abzurufen:


```
ackage de.miguel.frozzenlist.frozzenbetaa;

import androidx.appcompat.app.AppCompatActivity;

import android.content.SharedPreferences;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.View;
import android.widget.EditText;

public class Register extends AppCompatActivity {


    SharedPreferences mySPR;
    private SharedPreferences.Editor preferenceEditor;

    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_register);
    }

    public void Register(View view) {
        //decliation
        String input;
        String inputE;
        String inputP;
        String inputControlP;
        Counter counter = null;
        SharedPreferences mySPR;

        int inputID;
        User user =new User();
        String userData;



        //source
        EditText inputName= (EditText)findViewById(R.id.bntInputName);
        EditText inputEmail=(EditText)findViewById(R.id.bntInputEmail);
        EditText setPasswort=(EditText)findViewById(R.id.bntsetPasswort);
        EditText setControlPasswort=(EditText)findViewById(R.id.bntControlPasswort);


        //set to User
        input= (inputName.getText().toString());
        inputE= (inputEmail.getText().toString());
        inputP= (setPasswort.getText().toString());
        inputControlP=(setControlPasswort.getText().toString());


       user.setUserName(input);
       user.setEmail(inputE);
        if(input.equals(inputControlP)){
            user.setPasswort(inputP);
        }
        inputID=counter.getId();
        user.setUserID(inputID);
        userData= user.toString();

       mySPR= getSharedPreferences("database",0);

        SharedPreferences.Editor editor=mySPR.edit();

    }

  }
```


----------

